# Homebrewing - Need a good recipe for Test E



## Dannie (Jan 5, 2012)

I want to make highest possible concentration of Test E without using Ethyl Oleate as it gives me bad pip and lumps that stay for weeks (I may be allergic to it)


----------



## jimm (Jan 5, 2012)

Bacon.. Bacon works with everythin.. 

It's ok you can thank me later..


----------



## Tuco (Jan 5, 2012)

Baking soda and water, oh wait?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

Castrol motor oil. Has to be 5w 30. Dump the powder in, shake, and inject. It's like synthol and test wrapped in one. Site enhancement for the win! Glad I could help!


----------



## jackedntan (Jan 6, 2012)

I made some at 350 mg/ ml at 2/20 ba/bb. It leaves a lump for a couple days though if I don't mix it with something else. I'm sure someone else can make it more comfortable using a different ratio of solvents at a high concentration.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 6, 2012)

the research chem/home brew section would be a much better place for this.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 6, 2012)

jackedntan said:


> I made some at 350 mg/ ml at 2/20 ba/bb. It leaves a lump for a couple days though if I don't mix it with something else. I'm sure someone else can make it more comfortable using a different ratio of solvents at a high concentration.



Thanks, thats high, I think 300mg will be perfect for my needs 1.5ml e4d works out 787.5mg ew which is not too far from 800 I was planning for this cycle. 

Rest of you should be banned


----------



## Dannie (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> the research chem/home brew section would be a much better place for this.


Haven't been here for a while, thought that  research chem section is for peptides and other 'research' meds


----------



## grotto72 (Jan 6, 2012)

i've seen some brands selling 500mg/ml test. probably over 5%ba and hurt like hell.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

250mg 

20% BB
2% BA

There is a calculator in the research section.


----------



## 1bad1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Check out basskillers site bro


----------



## RED-STAR (Jan 6, 2012)

1bad1 said:


> Check out basskillers site bro


 One of the best sites around


----------



## collins (Jan 7, 2012)

dont joke about how to make this shit , u know some stupid basterd will do it


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 7, 2012)

i realy hope you are very clean with everything you use or you will get an infection like never before.


----------



## jimm (Jan 8, 2012)

Culs?


----------



## brundel (Jan 8, 2012)

There is a good reason to make your gear at 200-250mg.
If your concerned with post injection pain you must understand that the higher tha mg/ml the more solvents are necessary and the more pain there will be.

2ml of 200mg/ml gear causes me no pain
1ml or 400mg gear is like getting kicked by a horse.

Your call.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jan 8, 2012)

I think even good test E powders will hold close to 400mg/ml without any other solvents but BA @ 2%. Probably would hold that without even any BA at all. 

100ml Test E @ 500mg/ml

50g Test E
2ml BA
20ml BB
30.83ml EO

You're probably in for a painful ride though...


----------

